# Gyuto 240mm for home use,,,, new here :)



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

I just start my knife collection with an order of a 210 gyuto,,,, the misono swedish,,,, 
I like to buy a stainless 240 gyuto. 
I like something from jck if possible. 
I like something sharp, ff and not need a lot of care if there is such thing. 
never use a j knife,,,, 
soon i'll use the misono that i afraid that will become rusty i no time(hope not). 
My budget is 150$+-
Regards, 
uri

P.S: to be continued with other knives in the near future


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

The misono ux10 series is one of my favorite, and they're stainless so it shouldn't rust unless you just leave it sitting on water. Are there any knife shops in your area? Great places to get a more tangible feel for what you might want next. I have a sugimoto 210mm gyoto that I LOVE, but as with all japo knives it requires a good amount of maintenance. If you don't want to deal with sharpening to often have you considered German steel? Or shun? Damascus cores with vg10 sandwiched sides- the best of both worlds.


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

Recommend me a damascus vg10.
I can spend a 150-200$ on it


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree, tojiro is easily the best knife for the price. Stupid cheap and easily as good as most high end brands.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't over look the JCK house knives. I've had a VG10 WA Gyuto for several years now that performs very well. IIR Koki has a series with Swedish steel as well which you may want to look at if you are considering Misono.


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

I live in israel so prefer to buy from JCK. 
SHOULD I TAKE THE hiromoto 3g or the fujiwara fkm 240mm gyuto?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Price aside The Hiromoto is a no brainer between those two but it looks like it's sold out in 210mm.

The JCK original ES is VG-10 as well but it is $25 more than the Hiromoto, although F&F is better.


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

I live in israel so prefer to buy from JCK. 
SHOULD I TAKE THE hiromoto 3g or the fuji


DuckFat said:


> Price aside The Hiromoto is a no brainer between those two but it looks like it's sold out in 210mm.
> The JCK original ES is VG-10 as well but it is $25 more than the Hiromoto, although F&F is better.


i`m looking for a 240mm gyuto now.
can you all give me links please for the knives you recomend me?
regards,
uri


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

how is the hiromoto AS series compare to the hiromoto G3? the gyuto 240mm,,,,
regards,
Uri


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

And how is the hatory HD compare to those?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you want clad (a sandwich of steels, softer outside, harder in the center) or mono steel?

Do you care about damascous looking or not?


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

ordo said:


> Do you want clad (a sandwich of steels, softer outside, harder in the center) or mono steel?
> Do you care about damascous looking or not?


I have no idea 
Its my second knife,,,, the first, misono Swedish 210 gyuto is on the way. 
I like something for home. 
I like it to be 240mm water-resistant gyuto


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

uri007 said:


> Recommend me a damascus vg10.
> I can spend a 150-200$ on it


You asked for Damascus here. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

ordo said:


> You asked for Damascus here. Is there a reason for that?


no.

as i was sayin,,,,its just a beginning of a new hobby 

its not for work,,,just for 10 minutes a day work at home


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

OK. Here's my advice. Also hear from more knowledgeable people here.

1. Hiromoto G3 + waterstone.

2. Masamoto VG.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a great 270mm Yoshihiro Molybdenum Gyuto with custom handle in the trading forum here - http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79533/yoshihiro-gyuto-270mm


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

Three options in mind now:
1.Hattori FH
2.Hiromoto G3
3.Masamoto VG

The hiromoto is the cheapest by 50$ from the other two knives. 
Does one of the other two worth the difference in your opinion? 
Regards, 
Uri


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

Benuser said:


> Masamoto's prices are high and they still haven't addressed their Quality Control problem. The VG is no VG-10. The handle is made of POM which I wouldn't accept at this price point.
> The Hattori FH is at a very different level of Fit & Finish than the Hiromoto. If that matters to you, don't hesitate.


now i see thats the hattori is a 110$ pricier,,,,,,its more then i thought to pay


----------



## uri007 (May 13, 2014)

so i stay with two last options(unless you recommend me something else)

1. Masamoto VG

2. Hiromoto G3

the Masamoto is 50$ more expensive,,,,,if its a better knife i`ll buy it.

what you recommend me 2 buy?i


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Masamoto VG in my opinion. But i have a personal love for Masamoto profiles. Superb!

In any case, to avoid F&F issues, simply ask JCK for a selected knife.

And don't forget a stone.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Truth. My G3 santoku weigthed 145 grs. and was 1.5mm thick at the spine (heel) and was very nimble. Not that i liked a lot such nimbleness.

Another feature that can help uri decide.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well,  I have to say those are very nice gyuto measures. Not nimble at all.

I remembered i also have a Tanaka G3 clad gyuto and it takes an incredible sharp edge.


----------

